# Star Trek Beyond: Filmrezension zum neuesten Abenteuer von Kirk und Co.



## SiScho (21. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Trek Beyond: Filmrezension zum neuesten Abenteuer von Kirk und Co.* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Trek Beyond: Filmrezension zum neuesten Abenteuer von Kirk und Co.


----------



## nuuub (21. Juli 2016)

Kann mit den neuen StarTrek teilen irgendwie nicht warm werden.

Ich weiß auch nicht, die Schauspieler haben keine tiefe, man hat das Gefühl dass da teilweise Roboter vor der Kamera stehen. 

Mit eine Ausnahme, Benedict Cumberbatch als Khan in "Into Darkness".

Meine Meinung nach ein fantastischer Schauspieler der "Into Darkness" gerettet hat.

Ohne solche Charakterdarsteller, ist StarTrek nichts weiter als BumBämBang Hollywood Explosionsspektakel. Einfach nur öde.


----------



## MeisterZhaoYun (21. Juli 2016)

fand den film gut, gab fehler aber ich wurde gut unterhalten. einige sehen die Filme als Star Wars Trek an, ich sehe sie als alternives universum in Star trek an und so kann ich mich damit anfreunden in der hoffnung das die neue Serie klassisches Star Trek zu bieten hat.


----------



## alu355 (21. Juli 2016)

Wie ist das eigentlich - darf hier jeder seinen Senf als Autor abgeben?
Ich könnte einen Artikel zu Tilsiter Käse verfassen, ich schaff auch irgendwie den Bezug zu PC/Konsolen Games, FIlmen oder Hardware, versprochen.
Schon seltsam, die "Profis" auf den "etablierten" Filmseiten (ja ich mag Gänsefüsschen ) schreiben den Film wiederum hoch.
Bei Ghostbusters genauso - hier hochgelobt, als hätte Chris Hemsworth persönlich die Nacht mit der Autorin verbracht und der große Rest schreibt den Film in den Boden.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (21. Juli 2016)

alu355 schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich - darf hier jeder seinen Senf als Autor abgeben?
> Ich könnte einen Artikel zu Tilsiter Käse verfassen, ich schaff auch irgendwie den Bezug zu PC/Konsolen Games, FIlmen oder Hardware, versprochen.


Dann los den würde ich nur zu gerne lesen. 



> Schon seltsam, die "Profis" auf den "etablierten" Filmseiten (ja ich mag Gänsefüsschen ) schreiben den Film wiederum hoch.
> Bei Ghostbusters genauso - hier hochgelobt, als hätte Chris Hemsworth persönlich die Nacht mit der Autorin verbracht und der große Rest schreibt den Film in den Boden.


Vielleicht möglich, dass es auch andere Geschmäcker gibt?
Wenn dem nicht so wäre, bräuchte es global nur eine Kritik. Da ja der Rest mit dieser übereinstimmen würde.


----------



## alu355 (21. Juli 2016)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Dann los den würde ich nur zu gerne lesen.



Fördere nicht meinen Wahnsinn, ich überlege ob es möglich wäre einen meiner uralten Rechner in einen großen Block Tilsiter in Desktop-Format einzubauen und wie man das Schmelzen desselben verhindern kann. 


TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Vielleicht möglich, dass es auch andere Geschmäcker gibt?
> Wenn dem nicht so wäre, bräuchte es global nur eine Kritik. Da ja der Rest mit dieser übereinstimmen würde.



ja das ist ja eine Selbstverständlichkeit.
Nur ist mir dieser Unterschied bei einer weitaus höhere Anzahl an Filmen (als ich hier zugegebenerweise erwähnt hatte) aufgefallen.
Da geistern bei mir dann so Bilder durch den Kopf wie:
El Cheffe: "Was? Die kritik ist im Einklang mit Rotten Tomatoes und imdb? Du verdammter systemkonformer Imperialist! Raus, raus rauuuuuus!"


----------



## Batze (21. Juli 2016)

> Es mag aber durchaus auch den einen oder anderen Kinogänger geben, der sich für den nächsten Teil wieder J.J. Abrams zurück auf den Regieposten wünscht.


Wie kommt ihr denn darauf? Allein für Starwars VII gehört er auf den Mond gejagt ohne Rückfahrkarte.


----------



## Frullo (21. Juli 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Wie kommt ihr denn darauf? Allein für Starwars VII gehört er auf den Mond gejagt ohne Rückfahrkarte.



Es gibt einige Dinge, die JJ wirklich, wirklich gut kann. Bestes Beispiel sind komplexe, interessante Charaktere. Aber bei den Geschichten die er erzählt kommt er einfach nicht auf dasselbe Qualitätslevel - das war schon bei Lost so: Nicht dass es nicht viele gute Momente gegeben hätte, aber am Schluss wirkt für mich das Ganze einfach nicht wirklich stimmig...


----------



## Orzhov (21. Juli 2016)

Klingt so als ob der Film nicht gut wegkommt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Juli 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Klingt so als ob der Film nicht gut wegkommt.


Die renommierteren Filmseiten geben mehrheitlich gute Bewertungen. Bis jetzt hab ich kaum eine Prügelkritik über diesen Film gelesen.


----------



## Mjthenut (21. Juli 2016)

Ich bin bitter Enttäuscht. Es ist für mich das gleiche wie in der Batman Trilogie von Nolan. Und nach the Dark Knight weiß jeder was folgte...

Schon in der ersten Minuten Zerstört Pine den ganzen Film. Sowas habe ich noch nicht erlebt. Der erste Captain der keinen Bock auf unbekannte Welten, unbekannte Zivilisationen und neuen Abenteuern hat??? Echt krass


----------



## Worrel (21. Juli 2016)

Mjthenut schrieb:


> Schon in der ersten Minuten Zerstört Pine den ganzen Film. Sowas habe ich noch nicht erlebt. Der erste Captain der keinen Bock auf unbekannte Welten, unbekannte Zivilisationen und neuen Abenteuern hat??? Echt krass



"Der Weltraum. Unendliche Langeweile. Wir schreiben das Jahr des universalen Anödens. 
Dies ist die albtraumhafte Existenz des Raumschiffs Enterprise, das mit seiner 400 Mann starken Besatzung 5 Jahre unterwegs ist, um rein gar nichts zu finden außer ein paar unbewohnten staubigen Felsen im All. Immer nur die selben selbstgerechten Wichtigtuer an Bord und keine Spur von Zivilisation. Viele Lichtjahre von der Erde entfernt dringt die Enterprise in Galaxien vor, die nie ein Mensch zuvor gesehen hat. Wenn man dann vor Ort ist, weiß man auch, warum hier nie einer hin wollte.“


----------



## McDrake (21. Juli 2016)

So
Grad rausgenommen aus dem Film.
Äh...naja...
Erste Hälfte strotzt vor Action, was mich ermüdet hat.
Story? Gabs da eine?
Bissl, aber überhaupt nix neues.
Dass gefühlt jede Konversation einen Scherz beinhaltet...auch das nutzt sich ab.
Highlights waren:
- StarWars-Trailer in 3D  
- Die Raumschiff
- Effekte sind gut geamcht
- "Sabotage"-Sequenz auch wenns komplett Bescheuert war (hat bei mir ein breites Grinsen verursacht)
- Die ruhigen Stellen (Spock), die mehr Tiefgang hatten als der ganze Film


----------



## makajo (22. Juli 2016)

> Es gibt einige Dinge, die JJ wirklich, wirklich gut kann. Bestes  Beispiel sind komplexe, interessante Charaktere. Aber bei den  Geschichten die er erzählt kommt er einfach nicht auf dasselbe  Qualitätslevel - das war schon bei Lost so: Nicht dass es nicht viele  gute Momente gegeben hätte, aber am Schluss wirkt für mich das Ganze  einfach nicht wirklich stimmig...



JJ Abrams hat bei Lost bei zwei Folgen mitgewirkt, von ich glaub über 100. Darüber hinaus hat er nichts mehr damit zu tun gehabt, das haben andere Leute verbockt


----------



## xytz (22. Juli 2016)

Könnte Gene Roddenberry das sehen, er würde sich im Grab umdrehen.
Wirklich, den Namen "Star Trek" so zu missbrauchen ist nichts anderes als Profitgeil. Ich errinere an "The Next Generation" oder sogar das relativ neue "Enterprise", das ist wirkliches Star Trek.

PS:  Freue mich schon auf die neue Serie 2017


----------



## ElReloaded (24. Juli 2016)

War gestern im Kino. Also so langsam befindet sich Star Trek auf Star Wars Niveau! Klar, mehr Action musste her um auch junges, neues Publikum ins Kino zu bringen. Aber solche Actionstreifen gibts doch wie Sand am Meer! Und bessere davon auch. Also wie soll das mehr Leute ins Kino bringen.
Der Rezension muss ich leider auch zustimmen...die Charaktere sind blass. JJ hat es bei Teil 1 und 2 bewiesen, dass man Star Trek mit warpspeed erzählen kann ohne (allzu viel) Story aufzugeben und Raum für Charaktermomente zu lassen. In dieser Hinsicht ist der erste Teil von JJ ein Meisterwerk! 

Nun gut, abhaken. Bei den alten Filmen waren auch einige Schrott. Star Trek ist Hoffnung. Hoffen wir auf Teil 4. Und die neue Serie. *freu*


----------

